# Stemler Bow



## XQuest (May 5, 2003)

*Takes me back a ways*



youngun said:


> I have a stemler bow tha i have talked to several archery store owners about but the cant tell me anything. If anyone knows anything please write. Thanks


I remember Stemler faintly.I think they went out of business in 1960's or got bought out.
FS560 on these boards go back that far,ask him or George Chapman on PSE board.One of them ought to help you out.


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Stemmler Bows*

They were made in the 80s........I sold some back them. They were a low end entry level bow.....Their compounds did not stay together and they closed down because of quality and durability and low sales.


----------



## oldyankee (May 21, 2005)

They sold bows into the 80s - I still have a Stemmler all wood
compound "wheel bow" from my earlier hunting days.
By todays standards, it isn't fast or quiet, but it is 
still fun to chuck arrows with. It does look pretty with
light laminated maple wood riser and black finished limbs.
Stemmler also sold traditional target style bows that are
better known. My wheel bow is 55# @ 31 inches, and it wasn't a custom. Seems that tended to be the way they made them at the time. Of course back then, we shot
even these wheelbows in the traditional manner (with gloves or tabs, no sights, and off the shelf or with a plastic
target arrow rest).

Only the older fellows seem to know anything about them
these days, and forget about getting specific parts. They
will still take a deer - just make sure you have fresh cables/bowstring on it !


----------



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*Stemmler*

Look for cracks, dings, if the bow is twisted or not...new strings are a must but do not shoot if any of the above is showing. toxolot


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

youngun said:


> I have a stemler bow tha i have talked to several archery store owners about but the cant tell me anything. If anyone knows anything please write. Thanks


stemler was one of the oldest bow manufactures out there. they made wood arrows . Their factory was in conn. when they went out of bussiness . Wilderness archery from Dover NJ. bought out all of their stuff & tried to make a go of it. that didn't last to long.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

youngun said:


> I have a stemler bow tha i have talked to several archery store owners about but the cant tell me anything. If anyone knows anything please write. Thanks


stemler was one of the oldest bow manufactures out there. they made wood arrows . Their factory was in conn. when they went out of bussiness . Wilderness archery from Dover NJ. bought out all of their stuff & tried to make a go of it. that didn't last to long.


----------



## Tenspot (Mar 23, 2004)

I have a Stemmler Jaguar recurve, beuaty of a bow.


----------



## trapshooter111 (Jul 31, 2018)

I have a Stemmler Compound bow that I bought at an archery shop in Pontiac, Michigan about 1986. The shop owner was shooting for Stemmler back then. He traveled to all the big shoots in the US every year. When he did the shop was closed until he got back. He built this bow for me with Hoyt wheels, check-it sight, Hunting limbs and a target riser. I was a newbe the. I won all the indoor with this bow. Definitely not as good as bows these day. But a cool bow that I still shoot.


----------

